# Grand River



## mpolander (Sep 4, 2013)

I am thinking about hitting the Grand River tomorrow at the 6th street dam to try for some Steelhead. It is a 3 hr drive for me, do you think it’s too early and I would be wasting my time?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

lot of ice coming down at the moment, but it could change, i'll give ya a report before bed time, u should do good if the ice stops, when the water was backed up to the dam, a lot of fish were holding just below the dam, i know this because of the many years of seeing it,


----------



## mpolander (Sep 4, 2013)

Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

I see very little ice coming down now, n what will b coming is from farer up river, n that ice should b a lot smaller, I'd give it a shot, good luck, go gitum .


----------



## mpolander (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks, I will send you some pictures if I catch anything.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

Some one posted pictures of ice damn below 6th Street water was way backed up was curious if that broke loose yet?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

broke at 12:01 am on the 16th


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

River Bob thanks for the update planning on fishing Tuesday in the poorin rain hopefully no issues will be coming from down river over the coufers


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Drove over this evening. Looked good.


----------



## backalley (Feb 20, 2018)

Remember the time when you just went fishing instead of asking a bunch of people on the internet if you’d be wasting your time or not?

Backalley


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

backalley said:


> Remember the time when you just went fishing instead of asking a bunch of people on the internet if you’d be wasting your time or not?
> 
> Backalley


Everyone knows that fishing is never a waste of time...


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

backalley said:


> Remember the time when you just went fishing instead of asking a bunch of people on the internet if you’d be wasting your time or not?
> 
> Backalley


Time was that we'd actually have to work instead of asking what to expect when we went fishing....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

backalley said:


> Remember the time when you just went fishing instead of asking a bunch of people on the internet if you’d be wasting your time or not?
> 
> Backalley



or watched good ole Fred for a week-old report


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Shoeman said:


> or watched good ole Fred for a week-old report


Isn't that similar to reading our DNR report?


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

Trout King said:


> Isn't that similar to reading our DNR report?


....river's high
....river's high
....river's high
....river's high
....and stay off the ice


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Scadsobees said:


> ....river's high
> ....river's high
> ....river's high
> ....river's high
> ....and stay off the ice


That is next weeks right?


----------



## mpolander (Sep 4, 2013)

Saw a total of 4 Steel caught. One big female was foul hooked and released. The guys that were catching them were using spawn bags.

No luck for me but it was nice to be out fishing so early in the season.


----------



## kellyman (Feb 26, 2014)

backalley said:


> Remember the time when you just went fishing instead of asking a bunch of people on the internet if you’d be wasting your time or not?
> 
> Backalley


Yep. Been coming over there, well started in the 80s. Spoild now.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Miss fishing the Grand and the tribs.


----------



## Riverdude (Dec 21, 2017)

The grand is allready at 40 degrees.
By the time it drops, the suckers might be in.


----------

